# [OT] [TOOL] depkg

## shogun_panda

Ciao ragazzi!

Ecco un nuovo tool che potrebbe interessarvi...

DEPKG

Applicazione per decomprimere o vedere il contenuto di file compressi da linea di comando, senza preoccuparsi di quale comando si deve usare...

Attualmente gestisce gli archivi tar, tar/gz, tar/bz2, gzip, bz2, zip, rar (dalla versione 1.2), ace (dalla versione 1.2), 7zip (dalla versione 1.3)...

CHANGELOG

```

---Versione 1.5 (29 Settembre 2005)

    -Aggiunto il supporto alle espressioni regolari per l'estrazioni di membri dei file. NON E' SUPPORTATA SU RAR, ACE, 7ZIP, NON HA SENSO SU GZIP E BZIP2 (E QUINDI NON PERMESSA)

    -Cambiata e riordinata la sintassi delle opzioni;

    -Bugfix sulla ricorsione degli archivi ACE;

    -Usa /dev/shm invece di /tmp per i temporanei;

    -Trasformate tutte le stringhe in Unicode e intefacciato tutto mediante le funzioni I18N delle msopyutils;

---Versione 1.4.1 (17 Settembre 2005)

    -Bug fix

---Versione 1.4 (16 Settembre 2005)

    -Aggiunto il listing degli archivi 7zip;

    -Aggiunta la decompressione ricorsiva. E' SPERIMENTALE, SI BASA SULLE ESTENSIONI E DECOMPRESSIONI INTERMEDIE.  NON E' SUPPORTATA SU GLI ARCHIVI ACE;

    -Aggiunta l'opzione --no-recurse per disabilitare la decompressione ricorsiva;

    -Aggiustato l'output del listing;

    -Aggiunta l'internazionalizzazione tramite gettext (necessita di msopyutils 1.1). Per ora è fornita solo la lingua italiana;

---Versione 1.3 (13 Settembre 2005)

    -Aggiunto il supporto agli archivi 7zip;

    -Il supporto a rar, ace e 7zip e' ora disabilitato per default. Abilitarlo con le USE-flag;

    -Ripulito il codice;

    -Spostate alcuni moduli nelle msopyutils (e' ora una dipendenza del pacchetto);

    -Creato script di installazione con autoconf;

---Versione 1.2 (29 Agosto 2005)

    -Aggiunta l'opzione --omittype (-m) che permette di evitare la stampa del tipo di archivio (viene disabilitata da --verbose o --gettype);

    -Aggiunto il supporto agli archivi RAR (necessita' di app-arch/rar). Attualmente non supporta la visione dei membri dell'archivio durante l'estrazione;

    -Aggiunto il supporto agli archivi ACE (installa un eseguibile unace in /usr/lib/depkg, vedere l'ebuild). Ha la stessa limitazione del supporto RAR;

--- Versione 1.1 (16 Agosto 2005)

    -Ora viene visualizzato il tipo dell'archivio da decomprimere;

    -Aggiunta l'opzione --usefolder (-c) che scompatta l'archivio in una sottodirectory con lo stesso nome (es: foo.tar.bz2 scompattato in foo);

    -Aggiunta l'opzione --gettype (-g) che visualizza solo il tipo di compressione dell'archivio e nient'altro;

--- Versione 1.0 (13 Agosto 2005)

    -Versione iniziale;

```

Ultima versione: 1.5

Ebuild: app-arch/depkg-1.5.ebuild (suggerisco la categoria app-arch)

Sorgenti: http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/depkg/dist/depkg-1.5.tar.bz2

msopyutils ultima versione: 1.3

Ebuild: dev-python/msopyutils-1.3.ebuild (suggerisco la categoria dev-python)

Sorgenti: http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/msopyutils/dist/msopyutils-1.3.tar.bz2

----------

## lavish

Ah figa come cosa! Anche in bash dev' essere una cavolata da fare... ma tu in che linguaggio l'hai fatta? Ho un bel 403 sul server :/

Grazie cmq, appena sistemi i permessi, la proverò subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ah figa come cosa! Anche in bash dev' essere una cavolata da fare... ma tu in che linguaggio l'hai fatta? Ho un bel 403 sul server :/
> 
> Grazie cmq, appena sistemi i permessi, la proverò subito 

 

Strano...Io riesco ad andarci...

Cmq l'ho fatto in python e non mi appoggio a tool esterni ma uso i moduli interni del python...

Per i permessi non so che dirti... A me lo vede bene...Ci ha provato qualcun'altro?

----------

## xorigin

403 anche qui...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *xorigin wrote:*   

> 403 anche qui...

 

Hai ragione, lo faceva pure a me ora...  :Confused: 

Riprovate un po' adesso...

----------

## lavish

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Cmq l'ho fatto in python e non mi appoggio a tool esterni ma uso i moduli interni del python...

 

Ah ottimo! Io pensavo a soluzione bash che si appoggiasse a tar  :Smile: 

Continua a darmi 403

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   Cmq l'ho fatto in python e non mi appoggio a tool esterni ma uso i moduli interni del python... 
> 
> Ah ottimo! Io pensavo a soluzione bash che si appoggiasse a tar 
> 
> Continua a darmi 403

 

Cavolo, non so che dirti...Non vorrei che autistici killasse qualche provider...Io riesco a vedere e scaricare con wget...

Prova ad accedere alla pagina principale, cioe' www.autistici.org/muflonsoft, anche se la pagina e vecchia e non ci sono link al tool...

Almeno dovresti capire se ti killa a priori...

----------

## lavish

Ora sono al lavoro, entro in ssh dal mio server, altrimenti uso un proxy e provo

----------

## lavish

Niente, sono proprio i permessi errati...

----------

## lavish

Ah, un consiglio.... io metterei come titolo anche il tag [OT] non trattandosi di un tool per gentoo in modo specifico. Prima di accedere al contenuto del thread, pensavo si trattasse di un tool per portage  :Wink: 

My 2 cents

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Niente, sono proprio i permessi errati...

 

E' strano, per sicurezza avevo messo i permessi a rwxrwxrwx...

Sbagliato qualcosa secondo voi?

----------

## tempest

Ti faccio qualche critica, naturalmente costruttiva e nel pieno rispetto del tuo progetto. Mi riprometto di provare la tua utility nella pratica al più presto, non appena la rendi disponibile.

A chi serve un'applicazione come depkg? A chi non è smaliziato col terminale no di certo, perché questi preferiscono fare uso di un tool grafico tipo il File Roller. Rimangono quelli che hanno un minimo di esperienza col terminale, ma è ragionevole credere che un buon 50% di questi tipi abbia già imparato, in qualche modo, a scompattare archivi tar.gz e tar.bz2. Resta l'altro 50%, dei quali però la gran parte non usa Gentoo, perché è inammissibile che chi usa Gentoo non sappia scompattare tgz e tbz2  :Wink: , e che quindi non verrà mai a contatto col tuo programma.

In altre parole, mi sembra che alla fine la tua applicazione non risolva nessun reale problema.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *tempest wrote:*   

> Ti faccio qualche critica, naturalmente costruttiva e nel pieno rispetto del tuo progetto. Mi riprometto di provare la tua utility nella pratica al più presto, non appena la rendi disponibile.
> 
> 

 

Ehm...se non fosse per la questione dei permessi sul server, l'applicazione sarebbe gia' disponibile...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

 *tempest wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A chi serve un'applicazione come depkg? A chi non è smaliziato col terminale no di certo, perché questi preferiscono fare uso di un tool grafico tipo il File Roller. Rimangono quelli che hanno un minimo di esperienza col terminale, ma è ragionevole credere che un buon 50% di questi tipi abbia già imparato, in qualche modo, a scompattare archivi tar.gz e tar.bz2. Resta l'altro 50%, dei quali però la gran parte non usa Gentoo, perché è inammissibile che chi usa Gentoo non sappia scompattare tgz e tbz2 , e che quindi non verrà mai a contatto col tuo programma.
> 
> In altre parole, mi sembra che alla fine la tua applicazione non risolva nessun reale problema.

 

Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai detto...Io sono il primo che smanetto solo con il terminale (non chiedetemi perche', ma odio file-roller)...

L'esigenza di questa applicazione mi e' venuta quando dovevo ogni volta preoccuparmi di specificare le opzioni di tar (specie in casi di cicli for in bash)...

Il """"target"""" di questa applicazione sono quegli utente che vogliono risparmiare tempo quando scompattano un archivio, usando sempre la stessa sintassi... Ed infatti se ci pensi, depkg supporta solo il list e l'extract, niente di piu'...Piu' che un applicazione, la definisco un'utilityina...  :Very Happy: 

Cmq le critiche sono ben accette...SEMPRE!  :Very Happy: 

Di questo mi preoccupo invece...Sorvolando sulla scelta del linguaggio (per me il python e' veloce, rapido e potente  ma non voglio far scoppiare il classico flame), secondo voi come l'ho realizzata a livello implementativo/algoritmico/organizzativo?

----------

## codadilupo

i permessi li devi settare per la directory che contiene il file, e devi anche dare il permesso di browsing della directory.

P.S.: sono riuscito a scaricare l'ebuild prendendo direttamente il file con wget.

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

Ok, ora i permessi sono fixati...

Cmq nessuno di voi ha provato a scaricare l'ebuild, e'?  :Very Happy:  Quello va dalla prima botta...

La colpa in ogni caso era mia...Nel secondo url vi ho linkato la directory invece del file sorgente...

[RMS Mode ON]

Happy hacking!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[RMS Mode OFF]

----------

## codadilupo

 *tempest wrote:*   

> In altre parole, mi sembra che alla fine la tua applicazione non risolva nessun reale problema.

 

non sono d'accordo. A me non piace usare file-roller, che trovo piu' tosto lento anche solo nella lettura. E cmq mi fa piacere pensare di non dovermi curare del fatto che qualche simpaticone ha rinominato il file che sto cercando di scompattare con le opzioni sbagliate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *tempest wrote:*   In altre parole, mi sembra che alla fine la tua applicazione non risolva nessun reale problema. 
> 
> non sono d'accordo. A me non piace usare file-roller, che trovo piu' tosto lento anche solo nella lettura. E cmq mi fa piacere pensare di non dovermi curare del fatto che qualche simpaticone ha rinominato il file che sto cercando di scompattare con le opzioni sbagliate 
> 
> Coda

 

WOW!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Qualcuno che finalmente ha colto il 50% del motivo per cui ho scritto l'applicazione! MITICO CODA!  :Very Happy: 

L'altro 50% e' che sono pigro!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

Sì, anche io sono d'accordo con coda! La trovo un'ottima utility! Appena ho un pò di tempo provo e hacko (posso?  :Razz: ) !

Cya!  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sì, anche io sono d'accordo con coda! La trovo un'ottima utility! Appena ho un pò di tempo provo e hacko (posso? ) !
> 
> Cya! 

 

Certamente! Senno' come ci divertiamo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

ho appena installato depkg.

si' come son pirla, ho preso un tbz2, l'ho tarrato (di nuovo  :Wink: ), l'ho rinominato in iso e ho dato

```
# depkg -lv ciccio.iso
```

e ha funzionato (ma non ricorsivamente, eheh - si puo' aggiungere ?  :Wink: )  :Wink: 

bravo shogun_panda !!  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: ora aspetto con ansia zip, ace, rar etc  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # depkg -lv ciccio.iso
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Alla faccia del testing! Questo e' stressing!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque credo si possa fare...(alla fine si tratta di chiamate ricorsive, no?)... Anche se non ho mai visto programmi che lo fanno...O sbaglio?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bravo shogun_panda !! 
> 
> 

 

Grazie, troppo buono!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: ora aspetto con ansia zip, ace, rar etc 
> 
> 

 

Ehm...Lo zip e' gia' supportato...Per ace e rar, ci lavorero' al piu' presto...

----------

## codadilupo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Comunque credo si possa fare...(alla fine si tratta di chiamate ricorsive, no?)... Anche se non ho mai visto programmi che lo fanno...O sbaglio?

 

si'... e no  :Wink: 

spesso incontro archivi (musicali) rar con dentro archivi zip (i soliti esagerati  :Wink: ).

con winrar doppioclick, e vedo lo zip, altro doppioclick sullo zip, e vedo l'archivio... se fosse possibile farlo direttamente, avremmo battuto le gui di winzozz  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se fosse possibile farlo direttamente, avremmo battuto le gui di winzozz 

 

Allora ci riusciro'! Dovesse essere l'ultima cosa che...programmo!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si' come son pirla, ho preso un tbz2, l'ho tarrato (di nuovo ), l'ho rinominato in iso e ho dato
> 
> 

 

inutile: basterebbe un qualunque file prodotto da openoffice  :Very Happy: 

In realtà posto per segnalare un'altra cosa.

Premetto che io, oltre pigro, sono anche stupido.

a me, il comando:

```

depkg pippo.sxw

```

ha sporcato la mia homedir con una marea di nuovi file indesiderati.

Probabilmente, sarebbe stato meglio se il default avesse spontaneamente creato una sottocartella pippo.

Eventualmente, se questa fosse rusultata già esistente, avrebbe dovuto interrogarmi sul da farsi.

Ancora. minitip:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ alias ls-e="depkg -lv"

cloc3@s939 ~ $ ls-e pippo.sxw

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> si' come son pirla, ho preso un tbz2, l'ho tarrato (di nuovo ), l'ho rinominato in iso e ho dato
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ehm ? Ma sxw sarebbe un archivio ?

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm ? Ma sxw sarebbe un archivio ?
> 
> Coda

 

xml zippato.

mica un binario tipo doc!!!

P.S.: un'altra cosa utile sarebbe che depkg -lv informasse all'utente il formato reale dell'archivio.

Così depkg -lv pippo.sxw mi dice anche che è uno zip.

e magari potrebbe dare informazioni ulteriori, come un' unzip -l.

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Ehm ? Ma sxw sarebbe un archivio ?
> 
> Coda 
> ...

 

mica lo sapevo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

Ho appena completato la versione 1.1 di questa utility...

Nuove features:

Ora viene visualizzato il tipo dell'archivio da decomprimere

Aggiunta l'opzione usefolder, che scompatta l'archivio in una sottodirectory con lo stesso nome (es: foo.tar.bz2 scompattato in foo)

Aggiunta l'opzione gettype, che visualizza solo il tipo di compressione dell'archivio e nient'altro

Nella versione 1.2 cerchero' di aggiungere la decompressione ricorsiva, come chiesto da coda...

Ecco gli URL...

Ebuild: http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/depkg/dist/depkg-1.1.ebuild

Sorgente: http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/depkg/dist/depkg-1.1.tar.bz2

Ciao!

----------

## golaprofonda

I miei complimenti..

 :Wink: 

aspetto con anzia la gestione di rar e ace.. :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ho appena completato la versione 1.1 di questa utility...
> 
> Nuove features:
> 
> 

 

Sono incontentabile!  :Smile: 

```

cloc3@s939 ~/prova $ depkg -c pippo.bz2.tar

Archive type is tar...

Extracting archive contents to /home/cloc3/prova ...

cloc3@s939 ~/prova $ ls

pippo.bz2  pippo.bz2.tar

```

Io avrei preferito che la cartella  di output si chiamasse pippo, non pippo.bz2.

Ti lancio anche una sfida forse non realizzabile.

Avrei bisogno di scompattare questo .

Si tratta di un eseguibile windows di autoestrazione di un archivio.

Insomma, un modo idiota di nascondere dei file ad un utente non microsoft.

Per me è un problema, perché devo flashare la nuova schedamadre, ma possiedo solo un lettore floppy usb esterno. Con quello potrei fare bootare con un floppy dos e prelevare il contenuto dell'archivio, collocato su un cd. Ho già fatto la stessa cosa con il portatile.

Senza il floppy interno, invece, mi è impossibile utilizzare l'utility qflash della scheda madre, che non vede l'usb.

In bocca al lupo !!! 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono incontentabile! 
> 
> 

 

Cattivone!  :Laughing: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cloc3@s939 ~/prova $ depkg -c pippo.bz2.tar
> ...

 

Li' il problema e' che l'estensione non e' quella standard...Se il file fosse stato pippo.tar.bz2, il programma si sarebbe comportato bene come volevi tu...

In quel caso, pero' non so come fare perche' dovrei stare a parsare tutto il file, ma in ambito Unix spesso si usano i . al posto degli spazi nei nomi dei file...Ti immagini che macello?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti lancio anche una sfida forse non realizzabile.
> 
> 

 

Pseudo risolta!  :Very Happy: 

Cioe', dando in pasto a file (il comando, eh!  :Very Happy: ) il file scaricato, ho scoperto che un RAR autoinstallante...

Allo stato attuale delle cose, depkg non supporta rar o ace (lo fara' al piu' presto, giuro!), ma l'utility unrar (che sta in portage) ci riesce...Infatti io sono riuscito a scompattarlo...Per ora accontentati, ok?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Forse, a causa di questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326205-highlight-unace.html, non potro' inserire il supporto per i file ace...

Qualche idea? Io pensavo a scaricare il sorgente ed ad installarlo in /usr/lib/depkg facendo specificare una use all'utente...Che ne pensate?

----------

## cloc3

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> Ti lancio anche una sfida forse non realizzabile.
> ...

  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Grazie. Mi ero anche dimenticato di segnalarti che depkg, applicato brutalmente (per puro fine di esperimento  su un documento di formato errato) a quel file exe, lo trasformava in un file vuoto. E questo non è corretto.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> Ti lancio anche una sfida forse non realizzabile.
> ...

 

Sai che non so perche' lo fa?  :Very Happy: 

Cioe', so che lo scambia per un gzip, ma poi sembra scriverci sopra...

Indaghero'! (Che emozione! Il primo bug!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sai che non so perche' lo fa? 

 

Bè. E' un .exe. Vuole sopprimerlo.

Perché lo vuoi chiamare bug?

Quando lo avrai capito, aggiungi un opzione --save-the-exe, ma non modificare il default  :Laughing:  .

----------

## shogun_panda

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   
> 
> Sai che non so perche' lo fa?  
> 
> Bè. E' un .exe. Vuole sopprimerlo.
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Grazie, mi ha dato un'idea per vedere al volo il contenuto dei file senza scomodare un terminale (sono molto pigro  :Smile:  ).

Screenshot

Come fare (per FVWM e ROX-Filer)

Come si vede dallo screenshot la visualizzazione del tipo di archivio

produce un effetto secondario che la prima versione non aveva;

se fosse disattivabile o parte del verbose, il risultato risulterebbe piu' gradevole.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Grazie, mi ha dato un'idea per vedere al volo il contenuto dei file senza scomodare un terminale (sono molto pigro  ).
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> Come fare (per FVWM e ROX-Filer)
> ...

 

Ok, aggiungero' un opzione per disattivarla a partire dalla versione 1.2...

----------

## shogun_panda

Salve ragazzi...

Ho appena completato la versione 1.2. Controllate il primo post per maggiori info...

Premetto che non ho ancora aggiunto la decompressione ricorsiva (sorry coda!  :Very Happy: ) e il supporto agli ace e' MOLTO sperimentale!

Happy hacking!

----------

## fctk

gran bel tool, shogun_panda, complimenti!

comunque in giro ho trovato un piccolo scriptino che puo' essere messo in ~/.bashrc e che serve ad estrarre archivi senza specificare di che tipo sono. eccolo (un po' modificato):

```
extract() {

  if [ -f "$1" ] ; then

    case "$1" in

      *.tar.bz2) tar xjf "$1"                               ;;

      *.tbz2)    tar xjf "$1"                               ;;

      *.tar.gz)  tar xzf "$1"                               ;;

      *.tgz)     tar xzf "$1"                               ;;

      *.tar)     tar xf "$1"                                ;;

      *.bz2)     bunzip2 "$1"                               ;;

      *.gz)      gunzip "$1"                                ;;

      *.rar)     rar x "$1"                                 ;;

      *.zip)     unzip "$1"                                 ;;

      *.tar.7z)  7za x -so "$1" | tar xf -                  ;;

      *.7z)      7za x "$1"                                 ;;

      *)         echo "$1 cannot be extracted via extract"  ;;

    esac

  else

    echo "$1 is not a regular file"

  fi

}
```

ecco a proposito... sarebbe bello se depkg avesse il supporto per gli archivi 7z...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho appena completato la versione 1.2. Controllate il primo post per maggiori info...
> 
> 

 

Complimenti shogun_panda, ottimo tool.. ti consiglio appena puoi e ritieni che sia abbastanza pronto di inserirlo sul forum internazionale.. cosi' potrai avere altri input e aiuti per migliorarlo.. Buon Lavoro!!  :Razz: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   
> 
> Ho appena completato la versione 1.2. Controllate il primo post per maggiori info...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Addirittura? Che onore che sarebbe...  :Embarassed: 

Ma in quale forum? Portage & Programming?

@fctk: Aggiungero' gli archivi 7z nella versione 1.3...Altri formati da aggiungere? Fatemi sapere!

----------

## fctk

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ma in quale forum? Portage & Programming?

 

forse sarebbe meglio Unsupported Software...

----------

## neryo

 *fctk wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   Ma in quale forum? Portage & Programming? 
> 
> forse sarebbe meglio Unsupported Software...

 

direi di si.. come unclepine!  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

piccolissimo bug nell'ebuild:

```
$ eix depkg

* app-arch/depkg [1]

     Available versions:  1.2

     Installed:           1.2

     Homepage:            http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/${PN} <---- BUG

     Description:         MuflonSoft.org simple package unarchiver

[1] /usr/local/portage/

```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> piccolissimo bug nell'ebuild:
> 
> ```
> $ eix depkg
> 
> ...

 

Fixato, grazie!  :Very Happy: 

Ma poi, non dovrebbe fare la sostituzione della variabile...Mistero!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Ho completato la versione 1.3.

Come al solito controllate il primo post.

Anticipo che ho aggiunto il supporto agli archivi 7zip...

Vorrei premettere che mi servirebbe molto testing sugli archivi ace rar e 7z.

Nella versione 1.4 (o forse salterò a 2.0alpha) aggiungerò la decompressione ricorsiva e l'internazionalizzazione.

Ciao!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

l'ho testato abbastanza con la versione di unace 2.5 presa da bugzilla, e sembra funzionare bene

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> l'ho testato abbastanza con la versione di unace 2.5 presa da bugzilla, e sembra funzionare bene

 

Ehm...Quale? Ce ne era una, ma era un fake...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *fctk wrote:*    *shogun_panda wrote:*   Ma in quale forum? Portage & Programming? 
> 
> forse sarebbe meglio Unsupported Software... 
> 
> direi di si.. come unclepine! 

 

Ok, l'ho fatto...

URL NUOVO THREAD: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=380474

Probabilmente continuerò lì gli aggiornamenti, ma ogni volta lo notificherò anche qui...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
* app-arch/unace-bin [1]

     Available versions:  2.5

     Installed:           2.5

     Homepage:            http://www.winace.com

     Description:         ACE unarchiver
```

Non mi ricordo dov'era l'ebuild, per cui lo posto direttamente qua:

app-arch/unace-bin/unace-bin-2.5.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="ACE unarchiver"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.winace.com"

SRC_URI="http://www.winace.com/ftp/linunace25.tgz"

LICENSE="ACE"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="!app-arch/unace"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}"

src_compile() {

        einfo "binary distribution"

}

src_install() {

        exeinto /usr/bin

        doexe unace || die

        dodoc file_id.diz || die

}

```

EDIT: 

trovato: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102347

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

come non detto, quest'ultima versione mi da problemi:

```
depkg prova.ace

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 31, in ?

    import msopyutils.CommandLine as CommandLine

ImportError: No module named msopyutils.CommandLine
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> come non detto, quest'ultima versione mi da problemi:
> 
> ```
> depkg prova.ace
> 
> ...

 

Hai installato msopyutils?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si era una dipendenza dell'ebuild

```
eix msopyutils

* dev-python/msopyutils [1]

     Available versions:  1.0

     Installed:           1.0

     Homepage:            http://www.autistici.org/muflonsoft/apps/msopyutils

     Description:         MuflonSoft.org python utils

[1] /usr/local/portage

```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * app-arch/unace-bin [1]
> 
> ...

 

Non serve usare quell'ebuild... Il depkg scarica direttamente il file e lo installa in /usr/lib/depkg/, così non sovrascrive quello installato nel sistema...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma io ce l'avevo già, dovrebbe creare problemi?

(comunque quest'ultima versione non mi funziona con niente)

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma io ce l'avevo già, dovrebbe creare problemi?

 

No...Semplicemente non lo usa...Useà l'unace che installa lui...E se disabiliti la use flag ace, semplicemente non gestirà file ace...

 *Quote:*   

> (comunque quest'ultima versione non mi funziona con niente)

 

E' solo il problema dell'import? Riesci a farlo da dentro l'interprete?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
equery files msopyutils

[ Searching for packages matching msopyutils... ]

dev-python/msopyutils-1.0

* Contents of dev-python/msopyutils-1.0:
```

non mi installa niente! bug nell'ebuild?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery files msopyutils
> 
> ...

 

A me funziona:

```

root ~ $> emerge msopyutils

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-python/msopyutils-1.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) msopyutils-1.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-msopyutils-1.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) msopyutils-1.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking msopyutils-1.0.tar.bz2 to /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-python/msopyutils-1.0

>>> Install msopyutils-1.0 into /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/ category dev-python

running install

running build

running build_py

creating build

creating build/lib

creating build/lib/msopyutils

copying msopyutils/CommandLine.py -> build/lib/msopyutils

copying msopyutils/Console.py -> build/lib/msopyutils

copying msopyutils/__init__.py -> build/lib/msopyutils

running install_lib

creating /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/usr

creating /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/usr/lib

creating /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/usr/lib/python2.4

creating /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages

creating /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils

copying build/lib/msopyutils/CommandLine.py -> /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils

copying build/lib/msopyutils/Console.py -> /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils

copying build/lib/msopyutils/__init__.py -> /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils

byte-compiling /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/CommandLine.py to CommandLine.pyc

byte-compiling /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/Console.py to Console.pyc

byte-compiling /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image//usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/__init__.py to __init__.pyc

man:

prepallstrip:

>>> Completed installing msopyutils-1.0 into /mnt/portage/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/

./

./usr/

./usr/lib/

./usr/lib/python2.4/

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/CommandLine.pyc

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/CommandLine.py

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/Console.pyc

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/Console.py

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/__init__.pyc

./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/__init__.py

>>> Done.

>>> extracting info

>>> extracting msopyutils-1.0

>>> Merging dev-python/msopyutils-1.0 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/python2.4/

--- /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/

--- /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/CommandLine.pyc

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/CommandLine.py

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/Console.pyc

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/Console.py

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/__init__.pyc

>>> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/__init__.py

...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-python/msopyutils-1.0 merged.

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ecco dove sta l'errore:

```
emerge -v msopyutils

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-python/msopyutils-1.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) msopyutils-1.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-msopyutils-1.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) msopyutils-1.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking msopyutils-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-python/msopyutils-1.0

>>> Install msopyutils-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/image/ category dev-python

/usr/local/portage/dev-python/msopyutils/msopyutils-1.0.ebuild: line 16: /var/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/work/setup.py: No such file or directory

man:

prepallstrip:

```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/local/portage/dev-python/msopyutils/msopyutils-1.0.ebuild: line 16: /var/tmp/portage/msopyutils-1.0/work/setup.py: No such file or directory
> 
> man:
> ...

 

Ma...

```

src_install(){

        #SETUP

        cd ${WORKDIR}/${P}

        ./setup.py install --prefix=${D}/usr

}

```

Quindi doveva stare nella directory giusta...

Mi fai un ls della work directory?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```

src_install(){

        #SETUP

        cd ${WORKDIR}/${P}

        ./setup.py install --prefix=${D}/usr

} 
```

con questa modifica all'ebuild funge tutto perfettamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> src_install(){
> ...

 

Colpa mia...scusami...

Sul sito non mi ero accorto che c'era la versione vecchia dell'ebuild... :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e c'è ancora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> e c'è ancora 

 

Fixato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Innanzitutto, grazie per l'aggiunta dell'opzione --omit-type.

Ora, visto che sembro l'unico a rompere le 'scatole', veniamo ai problemi.

E' cambiato il comportamento con archivi .tar.gz2 .tar.gz.

Nella versione precedente il file era decompresso direttamente, mentre ora crea un file .tar.

Questo porta al problema con l'opzione --list

```
depkg -ld friendsfont.tar.bz2 

debug: Trying to recognize file type by its extension...

debug: WARNING: Validity of 7ZIP archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: WARNING: Validity of RAR archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: WARNING: Validity of ACE archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: WARNING: Validity of BZIP2 archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: Recognized type is bzip2

debug: Importing the archive manager...

Archive type is BZIP2...

debug: WARNING: Validity of BZIP2 archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: Listing archive contents...

Listing of BZIP2 archives is not supported.
```

Questo e' il risultato con depkg-1.2

```
depkg -ld friendsfont.tar.bz2 

Depkg debug: Trying to recognize file type by its extension...

Depkg debug: Recognized type is tar/gz

Archive type is tar/gz...

Depkg debug: Importing the archive manager...

Depkg debug: Listing archive contents...

  marydale.ttf

  marydbol.ttf
```

Qui con un file 7zip

```
depkg -ld file.7z 

debug: Trying to recognize file type by its extension...

debug: WARNING: Validity of 7ZIP archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: Recognized type is 7zip

debug: Importing the archive manager...

Archive type is 7ZIP...

debug: WARNING: Validity of 7ZIP archives is checked via file extension. This could return false positive...

debug: Listing archive contents...

Listing of ace archives is not supported.
```

Il file viene decompresso correttamente.

E' solo un mio problema?

Visto l'uso che ne faccio, per ora mantengo la versione 1.2.

Nota: utilizzando unrar e non rar, ho preferito rimuovere la dipendenza ed in /usr/local/bin 

```
ln -sf /usr/bin/unrar rar
```

Il risultato e' lo stesso.

Con questo penso di aver parlato pure troppo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' cambiato il comportamento con archivi .tar.gz2 .tar.gz.
> 
> Nella versione precedente il file era decompresso direttamente, mentre ora crea un file .tar.
> ...

 

mi sono accorto anche io di questo comportamento, e sinceramente preferivo come faceva prima

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *zolar czakl wrote:*   
> 
> E' cambiato il comportamento con archivi .tar.gz2 .tar.gz.
> 
> Nella versione precedente il file era decompresso direttamente, mentre ora crea un file .tar.
> ...

 

Rispondo a entrambi...E' colpa mia...

Succede perchè non ho pensato che se come ordine di riconoscimento file gli do 7zip, ace, rar, gzip, bzip e poi i vari tar, è normale che lui lo riconosca come un gz e lo scompatti...Domattina lo fixo...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto, grazie per l'aggiunta dell'opzione --omit-type.

 

Prego  :Very Happy: 

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: utilizzando unrar e non rar, ho preferito rimuovere la dipendenza ed in /usr/local/bin 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non c'è problema...Lui cerca l'eseguibile nel $PATH. L'unico eseguibile a cui specifico il path è unace.

----------

## shogun_panda

Come promesso, ho fixato il bug dell'ordine di riconoscimento

----------

## shogun_panda

Ho finalmente completato la versione 1.4...

DEDICATO a Coda: Finalmente c'è la decompressione ricorsiva...Si basa sulla decompressione di tutti i file intermedi (nel caso l'archivio abbia un solo file al suo interno) e non è supportata dagli ace...Non ho avuto modo di testarla, perciò pensateci voi!  :Very Happy: 

In più ora c'è il supporto a gettext. Depkg parla italiano!

Come al solito, controllate il primo post! Ciao!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 42, in ?

    I18N.setup('depkg-1.4')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/I18N.py", line 29, in setup

    if module != None:

UnboundLocalError: local variable 'module' referenced before assignment
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz
> 
> ...

 

Accidenti! I miei soliti errori deficienti durante gli upload!  :Very Happy: 

Riprova ora, dovrebbe andare!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

stesso errore...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> stesso errore...

 

Attenzione, l'errore era di msopyutils. Tu quale file hai provato a riscaricare? (Occhio! Non ti piglio per incapace  :Very Happy: ...E' solo per essere sicuri)

Cmq ho riuploadato il file per sicurezza...Prova ora!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

li ho riscaricati tutti e 2... ora riprovo

EDIT: Sempre lo stesso errore...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> li ho riscaricati tutti e 2... ora riprovo
> 
> EDIT: Sempre lo stesso errore...

 

Non so che dirti...

Riaggiorna il pacchetto (ho apportato alcune modifiche necessarie), poi fammi un cat del file "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/msopyutils/I18N.py"  (oppure python2.3 ovviamente)...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho cancellato il file a mano e l'ho riemerso, ora è ok.... per modo di dire, perchè c'è un altro problema  :Very Happy: 

```
rug@gentoo ~/Desktop $ depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz

Impossibile riconoscere il tipo dell'archivio

rug@gentoo ~/Desktop $ file RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz

RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, was "fr.32378.0.RELEASE-NOTES.tar", from Unix

```

[L'ideale sarebbe se rinominassi la versione del file quando fai qualche modifica, tipo 1.11, 1.12 e via dicendo]

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ho cancellato il file a mano e l'ho riemerso, ora è ok.... per modo di dire, perchè c'è un altro problema 
> 
> ```
> rug@gentoo ~/Desktop $ depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz
> 
> ...

 

Provi a fare l'estrazione con l'opzione -d (cioè il debug)? Grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
$ depkg -d RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz

debug: Provo a riconoscere il tipo di file dall'estensione

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi ACE e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi RAR e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi 7ZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: Il tipo riconosciuto e' tar

debug: Importo un nuovo archive manager

debug: Provo a riconoscere il tipo di file dall'estensione

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi ACE e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi RAR e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi 7ZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: Il tipo riconosciuto e' tar

debug: Importo un nuovo archive manager

debug: Provo a riconoscere il tipo di file dall'estensione

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi ACE e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi RAR e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi 7ZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: Il tipo riconosciuto e' tar

debug: Importo un nuovo archive manager

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi ACE e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi RAR e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi 7ZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi GZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi BZIP2 e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: File ritornato dalla ricorsione: /tmp/RELEASE-NOTES

debug: Lista dei file temporanei che sto per rimuovere: []

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi ACE e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi RAR e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi 7ZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi GZIP e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

debug: ATTENZIONE: La validita' degli archivi BZIP2 e' eseguita tramite l'estensione del file. Questo puo' portare a falsi positivi

Impossibile riconoscere il tipo dell'archivio
```

----------

## shogun_panda

Quanti file contiene effettivamente l'archivio?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

1, ed è un file di testo

così

```
depkg --no-recurse  RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz
```

funziona

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 1, ed è un file di testo

 

Ok...allora è un problema della ricorsione...Per ora puoi usare l'opzione -r, io intanto ci lavoro su.

Grazie per la segnalazione!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si, me n'ero accorto! 

(infatti avevo editato il post  :Razz: )

----------

## zolar czakl

Ho provato a fare digest ed emerge due o tre volte, visti i dubbi di upload

(eliminando .ebuild , files/digest e distfiles/ sia di depkg che msopyutils) ma

```
depkg -dl file.tar 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 42, in ?

    I18N.setup('depkg-1.4')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/msopyutils/I18N.py", line 32, in setup

    module = gettext.translation(appName, localeDir, codeset=codeSet)

TypeError: translation() got an unexpected keyword argument 'codeset'
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare digest ed emerge due o tre volte, visti i dubbi di upload
> 
> (eliminando .ebuild , files/digest e distfiles/ sia di depkg che msopyutils) ma
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, fixo appena possibile...

----------

## shogun_panda

Ho fixato le questioni sollevate da ProT-O-TypE...Almeno spero! Cmq ho cambiato e ottimizzato diverse cose...

Le ho provate da me e va...Speriamo bene!

La versione stabile ora diventa quindi la 1.4.1

----------

## shogun_panda

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare digest ed emerge due o tre volte, visti i dubbi di upload
> 
> (eliminando .ebuild , files/digest e distfiles/ sia di depkg che msopyutils) ma
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok...ho capito il problema...

Non mi ero accorto che il parametro codeset di quella funzione esiste solo da python 2.4...mentre tu sembri usare il 2.3

Perciò non è un errore vero e proprio. Aggiornerò cmq le dipendenze degli ebuild.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

quest'ultima versione sembra andare proprio bene anche con la decompressione ricorsiva

```
depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz.tar.gz.tar.bz2

I tipi dell'archivio sono TAR/BZ2, TAR/GZ, TAR/GZ...

Estraggo il contenuto dell'archivio nella cartella /home/rug/Desktop...
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> quest'ultima versione sembra andare proprio bene anche con la decompressione ricorsiva
> 
> ```
> depkg RELEASE-NOTES.tar.gz.tar.gz.tar.bz2
> 
> ...

 

Phew! Meno male!  :Very Happy: 

Per colpa vostra   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:  ho dovuto riscrivere il riconoscimento dell'archivio praticamente da zero!

----------

## zolar czakl

 :Shocked:  Stavo per perdermi l'aggiornamento.

Ora funziona tutto.

Vediamo cosa manca  :Twisted Evil: 

- riconoscimento archivi splittati di 7zip (ho iniziato ad usarlo per questo)

- estrazione del singolo file (senza il path completo)

- utilizzare /dev/shm al posto di /tmp

Buon lavoro.

PS: ok anche con i .jar

----------

## shogun_panda

Eccomi di nuovo...

E' nata la versione 1.5 del depkg...

Come al solito varie novità, ma guardate la prima pagina per maggiori info, come sempre...

Ah, credo che da questa versione il supporto Unicode in python è diventato obbligatorio...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
depkg prova.txt.gz

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 442, in ?

    extractArchive(theFile, theDirOriginal, options)

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 224, in extractArchive

    (realFile, realManager, typesList) = adjustArchive(theFile, options)

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 199, in adjustArchive

    (realFile, typesList) = recurseArchive(theFile, options, True)

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 158, in recurseArchive

    ty = recognizeType(newFile, False)

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Depkg.py", line 93, in recognizeType

    if mod.is_valid(theFile):

  File "/usr/lib/depkg/Tar.py", line 79, in is_valid

    return tarfile.is_tarfile(archive)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/tarfile.py", line 1968, in is_tarfile

    t = open(name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/tarfile.py", line 916, in open

    return func(name, "r", fileobj)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/tarfile.py", line 959, in gzopen

    fileobj = file(name, mode + "b")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'/dev/shmprova.txt'
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> depkg prova.txt.gz
> 
> ...

 

Fixato, grazie!  :Very Happy: 

Non ho cambiato il numero di versione perchè alla fine era solo uno slash mancante...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ora funge. 

il problema di quando non cambi versione è che devo cancellare a mano tutti i files, compresi quelli del digest ecc ecc...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ora funge. 
> 
> il problema di quando non cambi versione è che devo cancellare a mano tutti i files, compresi quelli del digest ecc ecc...

 

Perchè? Non è detto!  :Very Happy: 

Basta che, dopo aver scaricato il tar.bz2, dai un

```

$ ebuild `equery w depkg` digest

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh prima di tutto dovresti cancellare il tar.bz2 vecchio..

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> beh prima di tutto dovresti cancellare il tar.bz2 vecchio..

 

Beh...io mi limito a sovrascriverlo...Tanto che cambia?

A meno che tu non ti riferisci al fatto che deleghi a emerge il compito di scaricare il sorgente...

A quel punto hai ragione tu...Cmq per uno / perdonami stavolta, ok?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si il sorgente lo scarica automaticamente quando fa il digest, è questo il problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

